# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية -كل ما تريد معرفته عنها

## اسكندرانى

[frame="5 80"]خطة عمل المشروع أو دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية من الأمور المهمة للبدء في أي مشروع جديد، حيث تتضمن الخطة جميع المعلومات الأساسية التي يحتاجها الممولون والمستثمرون للمساعدة في جمع رأس المال التجاري، وهي الحد الأدنى من متطلبات البدء في أي مشروع.

ومن أجل إيضاح تفاصيل دراسة الجدوى ينبغي أن تحتوي خطة عملك على العناصر التالية:

وصف ملخص للمشروع.

الخطة التسويقية.

خطة إدارة الشؤون المالية.

الخطة الإدارية.


نبدأ بالوصف الملخص للمشروع لذلك ينبغي أن يتضمن النقاط التالية: 

وصف ملخص للمشروع.

وصف ملخص للخدمات والمنتج الذي يقدمه مشروعك.

وصف لخمسة أو ستة عناصر مهمة تساعد على خلق التميز والاختلاف في مشروعك التجاري.

وصف للسوق والعملاء الذين تستهدفهم.

الملخص المالي.


وصف ملخص للمشروع





النقاط الرئيسية

1. فكرة عامة عن نوع النشاط.

2. الأهداف. 

3. الرؤيا المستقبلية(الخدمات المستقبلية).

4. اسم المشروع والشعار.

5. خدمات المشروع. 

6. المبيعات وسياسة التسويق. 

7. فرق العمل وسياسة الإدارة.

8. فترات العمل

9. المنافسين.

10. المزايا الجديدة في المشروع.

11. موقع المشروع ( الإيجار – مواقف السيارات - سكن الموظفين ….)

12. الموارد البشرية. 

13. المصروفات العامة.

14. رأس مال الشركة التقديري والأرباح المتوقعة من المشروع.

15. المصاريف الدورية ( الكهرباء – خدمات الاتصالات – الرواتب – الإقامات - الخ … )

16. الحسابات والمعاملات المصرفية (البنك).

17. الرخصة والمصاريف الحكومية.

18. التعامل مع الموردين.

19. الدعاية والإعلان.

20. أنواع الزبائن.

21. الامن والسلامه

22. فريق العمل

23. مراحل تنظيم المشروع

24. سياسة المشروع

25. البيع والتسويق




من المهم أن تهتم بتقديم وصفٍ كافٍ ودقيق لتجارتك، تشمل الحالات الاقتصادية المعاصرة للنشاط الذي تريد ممارسته، مع ذكر التميز في نوع المنتج بالتركيز على ما قد يجعله مميزاً، بالإضافة إلى شرح واضح للخدمات والمنتجات التي تنوي تقديمها، وحاجة السوق إليها؛ ومن أجل القيام بهذه التفاصيل حاول الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية، وعندها ستدرك أهمية ما ستقوم به، والأسئلة هي: 

متى ? لماذا تشكلت شركتك ?

ما هي طبيعة المنتج أو الخدمة التي تقدمها ?

ما هي النجاحات التي حققتها خلال السنوات ?

ما الذي يميز منتجك أو خدمتك الجديدة عن بقية المنافسين ? 


1. فكرة عامة عن النشاط: 


سوف تحتاج إلى استراتيجية للتسويق طويلة الأمد، فينبغي أن تتضمن هذه الاستراتيجية أهداف الواضحة، باعتمادها على كل عناصر التسويق لتحقق أهدافها من حيث خلق التميز عن المنافسين والتسعيرة الأفضل والتوزيع المتميز بالإضافة إلى المنتج المثالي الجدير بثقة العملاء.

2. الأهداف:


جدير بالذكر هنا ضرورة أن توضح ما إذا كنت تخطط لعمل جديد ? أو تريد التوسع في عملك الحالي، وذلك بالتركيز والأخذ في عين الاعتبار توفر الإمكانيات المالية الداعية إلى الاستمرار في الربح؛ عن طريق: 

خطة البدء بالعمل:

استعراض المهام المتعلقة وأفضليتها وكم ستستغرق من الوقت لإنجازها، ومن هو المسؤول عن كل مهمة من تلك المهام، وطور خطتك بحيث تغطي مدار السنة . 

خطة زمنية:

بعدما تكون قد أنجزت الخطوات الرئيسية بتفاصيلها في خطة العمل على مشروعك التجاري المرتقب، ينبغي وضع تصور زمني من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات يمكنك فيها إنجاز المنتج أو الخدمة من خلال التقديرات المالية التي وضعتها، داعما إياها بتفسير عن الكيفية التي ستسير فيها آلية الإنتاج .


3. الرؤية المستقبلية للمشروع :


4. اسم المشروع والشعار:

يعتبر هذا القسم من أهم الأقسام في خطة مشروعك، فالمنتج الجيد ليس كافياً للنجاح والربح، فالواقع يفرض عليك فهم السوق والمنافسين، لذا عليك أن تتعرف على عملائك وحجم طلبهم للمنتج أو الخدمة. كما أن تحليلك للسوق يجب أن يكون مفصلاً ومركزاً قدر المستطاع ? وواقعياً في وصفك للإنجازات، ومنطقياً في عكسك للثقة؛ لذا نقترح عليك توسيع شرح ذلك باتباع النقاط التالية: 

وصف السوق متضمناً حجم السوق الذي تنوي دخوله، ودراسة الموقع ? الديموغرافية.

توقعات حجم المبيعات.

تحليل طبيعة المنافسين.

دراسة جدوى للسوق.

الإستراتيجية التسويقية متضمنة الخطة الإعلانية والتسويقية.

5. خدما ت المشروع :

كيف ستقنع العملاء أن يشتروا منتجك أو الخدمة التي تقدمها ؟

6. المبيعات وسياسة التسويق :

أساس أي خطة تسويق ناجحة تقوم على قاعدة معرفتك المفصلة والكاملة للسوق الذي تستهدفه.

ما هو الأهم بالنسبة لعملائك وماذا يريدون وأين وكيف، قد تعتقد أن السعر هو الأهم بالنسبة إلى العميل في وقت هم يبحثون فيه عن الخدمة السريعة والمنتج الأفضل والتوزيع الجيد، بالإضافة إلى المكان المناسب واللمسة الشخصية الودودة.

تعرف إلى نوع الشخص أو التجارة التي تقدم المنتج أو الخدمة وما حجم وجودها في السوق، وفي هذه المرحلة يجب أن تقدر حجم السوق المستهدف لمنتجك أو خدماتك من حيث إجمالي المبيعات ووحدات المنتج ? الخدمة التي تم بيعها. 

تعرف إلى الاتجاهات التي قد تؤثر على الأنماط الشرائية والمبيعات الكلية ومستويات الكسب والخسارة، وكرجل أعمال ينبغي أن تتعرف إلى اتجاهات الصناعة والاتجاهات الاقتصادية (بطالة متزايدة، التضخم، الركود) بالإضافة إلى الاتجاهات الديموغرافية والتطورات التنظيمية والقانونية والتغيرات في أساليب الحياة مثل نمو النساء في نطاق الأيدي العاملة ? قلة عدد الأطفال …الخ

من المهم جدا أن تكون هناك ثقة بينك وبين منتجك، خلال المنافسة يجب أن تعرف سوق منافسيك وأوضاعهم المالية، ويجب أيضاً مقارنة منتجك أو خدمتك بمنتجات منافسيك من حيث الجودة والسعر والخدمة والضمانات والصورة .. الخ .. 

اختلاف المنتجات هو أحد مصادر المبيعات الأساسيّة الخاصة بك، وخلال تعريفك بمنتجك تأكد من وجود كل السمات والفوائد فيه، فالسمات هي صفات المنتج مثل اللون والحجم والوزن وقابلية النقل والتعبئة والجودة والسعر والخدمة، أما الفوائد فهي تخص العميل من حيث استمتاعه بالمنتج أو الخدمة التي تقدمها، وتوفير الوقت والمال وغيرها من الفوائد التي يمتاز بها منتجك، وهو قابل للتعديل والتطوير بناءاً على طلب العميل وتوجهات السوق. 

قيمة السلعة المعروضة للبيع لها أهمية عالية، خاصة وأنها تعتبر أحد دوافع الربح الرئيسية، ولتحديد هذه القيمة توجد طرق عدة مثل الأسعار السائدة الأخرى لبضائع مشابهة، كمية الطلب للمستهلك، والكلفة الإنتاجية للمستهلك نفسه، بالإضافة إلى أخذ بعين الاعتبار حساسية المستهلك لسعر السلعة، فبعض السلع تعتبر من الكماليات كالسيارات الفخمة مثلا لكونها ذات حساسية مرتفعة لدى المستهلك، فتغير طفيف في السعر قد يؤدي إلى تغير كبير في الطلب، بينما سلع أخرى كالأساسيات مثل الطعام تختلف، فتغير السعر لا يؤدي إلى تغير كبير في الطلب. 

من الأمور القيمة جدا هي قاعدة العملاء لديك، الإخلاص والفناء في العمل من الأمور المهمة لكسب العميل، ويجب أن يكون هدف أنشطة إدارة علاقات العملاء هو إظهار التزامك مقابل حاجات عملائك وإلى تسليم منتج أفضل، وأفضل مصدر لعمل جديد هو بناء علاقة مع العميل على أساس المودّة والثقة. 

كمبتدئ بلا سمعة ومصداقية في السوق يجب أن تكون ذكيا وتزيل خطر تعامل التجار معك، أقنع السوق بهدفك وأن منتجك أو خدماتك خالية من المخاطرة ? أنك ستقف خلف منتجك طوال الوقت، واعرض الضّمانات على منتجك لتشجيع المستهلك، فإذا كنت تعمل في مجال الطّعام, مدّ المعارض المجّانيّة أو اعرض عيّنات منتجك مجّانًا، وإذا كنت في تجارة الخدمة, دع العملاء يحاولون خدمتك مجانا، وعلى سبيل المثال إذا كنت محاميا أو مستشارا أو مهندسا أو في تجارة التّصميم فيمكنك أن تعرض مشاورةً مجّانيّةً لكسب العملاء. الملاحظات التي تحصل عليها هي تجارب مجانية ثمينة، وتساعدك في بناء تجارتك 

مغر جدا في عصر مليء بالمتاعب أن توقف مجهودات تسويقك، وانتبه إلى أن هذا غير حكيم جدا، فالبحث قد أظهر أن هؤلاء الذين يزيدون مجهودات تسويقهم في الأوقات القاسية يزيدون بالتالي سهم سوقهم الطويل الأجل ? الربحي. استغل رد فعل المنافسين العفوية لتخفيض الإعلان ? الترويج عندما تصبح الأوقات قاسيةً بزيادة إنفاقاتك الخاصة في هذه المنطقة، وعندما تتراجع المنافسة, تستولي أنت على الفرصة لإخبار عملائك بما يجب أن تعرضه. حافظ على قنوات الاتصال بجعلها مفتوحة معهم، واستخدم الخطابات الدورية, والإعلانات, والبطاقات البريدية , والصحف الإخبارية، ومكالمات الهاتف. .

7. الهيكل التنظيمي وسياسة الإدارة :


8. فترات العمل:

مناقشة ميزاتك التنافسية بالإجابة على عددٍ من الأسئلة مثل:

لماذا سيختار الناس منتجاتك وخدماتك بدلاً من منافسيك؟ وما هي فوائد منتجك أو خدماتك التي ستقدمها ? وكيف تحافظ على مستواك كمنافس قوي؟ لذلك يجب أن تكون واثقاً من فرضياتك، بأن تؤكد على أن خدمتك ستدعم وتثبت أفضليتك، فذلك هو سلاحك في سوقٍ يكتظ بالمنافسين.

9. المنافسين : 

اسأل نفسك عن الذي يجعل منتجك أو الخدمة التي تقدمها فريدة في السوق، ولماذا سيأتي العميل إليك بدلاً من أن يذهب إلى منافسيك ? لذلك قم باختيار سمة لمنتجك أو الموقع الفريد له، واعتمد على ذلك كافتراض لخطة المبيعات الفريدة لديك، فعلى سبيل المثال في عالم معجون الأسنان هناك من يعتمد على فكرة تبييض الأسنان في التسويق، بينما الآخر يتبع فكرة النفس المنعش ليكون مميزاً عن غيره.

10. مزايا المشروع:

المكان له علاقة كبيرة في وصول المنتج أو الخدمة إلى المستهلك، فاختيار المكان قد يرتبط بنوعية التجارة إن كانت توزيعا بالجملة أو بيعا بالمفرق أو تصنيعا، كل هذه الأمور لها علاقة وطيدة في تحديد المكان المناسب، وقد يكون من الأفضل البيع عبر التلفزيون أو الإنترنت بدلا من مكان مادي في بعض الأحيان. 

11. موقع المشروع : 

من الضروري أن يكون شكل هيكلك الإداري منظماً، ومزوداً بوصف دقيق يتضمن شرحاً لفريق العمل لديك، وأقسام إدارتك، بتفصيل مسؤوليات وتخصصات الأفراد العاملين؛ وتأكد بأن يشمل ذلك: 

الهيكل القانوني.

الهيكل الإداري.

السير الذاتية.

مجلس الإدارة.


12. الموارد البشرية :

13. المصروفات العامة :

يرتبط التصور المالي بالتنبؤات التي تعمل وتشير ليس إلى الحاجة إلى رؤوس الأموال فقط ? بل ومن أجل القيمة المستقبلية الكافية للاستثمارات ? إعادة دفع الديون ? وهذه المهمة ربما تكون من أكثر المهام الحاسمة التي تحدد نمو أعمالك ?إذ ستكون بحاجة ماسة إلى تحديد مدى حاجتك لرأس المال المستثمر لإنتاج الكمية المطلوبة ? كما يجب أن تظهر قدرتك على الاستثمار وسداد القروض ? وتوضيح فهمك للمصطلحات ?لمالية المتعلقة بخطط نمو أعمالك.


و سيتطلب التصور المالي معلومات عن النقاط التالية: 

ملخص للاحتياجات المالية. 

كشف عن قدرة الاستثمار ? تسديد القروض.

كشف عن مفاهيمك ? خططك المالية ? خطط نموك التجاري.


كما يجب أن تغطي التقديرات المالية فترة زمنية لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات، بحيث يمكن تحقيق الاحتمالات المستقبلية عن الربح أو الخسارة بدون أن تحوي الكثير من التفاؤل بالأرباح فقط، عن طريق تحليل هذه التنبؤات شهرياً على الأقل حتى يمكنك تحقيق تدفق مالي إيجابي.

هذه النقطة ذات أهمية كبيرة لأن التدفق التقديري السنوي يمكن أن يخفي بعض المشاكل التي تمر بها والتي يجب أن تأخذها بعين الاعتبار في تخطيطك المالي؛ لذلك نقترح عليك النقاط التالية: 

كشوف الربح ? الخسارة التشغيلية.

كشوف السيولة النقدية.

كشوف الميزانية.

ملاحظات تفسر جميع التوقعات التي بني عليها التصور المالي.

الخلاصة المالية وتتضمن عوائد الاستثمار على الأصول وعائد رأس المال المستثمر.

تحليل عن تساوي الربح والخسارة.

تحليل حول المؤثرات الخارجية على السيولة النقدية يتضمن سيناريوهات لأفضل وأسوأ حالة والتوقعات الرئيسية.

المخاطر المالية واستراتيجيات الانسحاب وتتضمن مناقشة المخاطر التي يتضمنها المشروع مثل انخفاض السوق وارتفاع أسعار الفائدة، واستراتيجيات الانسحاب من تلك المواقف. 


14. رأس المال التقديري والأرباح المتوقعة من المشروع: 

15. المصاريف الدورية:

16. الحسابات والمعاملات المصرفية : 

سندات القبض : مجموع بيع التذاكر والدخل اليومي يقيد بسند قبض واحد ويورد إلى البنك في اليوم التالي

سندات الصرف : كل ما يصرف لكل جهه دائنة

دفتر المبيعات : ويكون بشكل يومي ويتكون من التاريخ/الوصف/رقم سند القبض/المبلغ الاجمالي/انواع التذاكر

دفتر المصروفات : تحليل المصروفات/مطابقة لما تم ايداعه في البنك

دفتر الرواتب :

سندات القبض اليومية : تسويات المدين والدائن

سندات استلام مواد :

سندات صرف مواد :

طلبات تزويد مواد :

طلبات شراء مواد :

طلب اسعار :

كشف تفريغ :


17. الرخصة والمصاريف الحكومية :


18. التعامل مع الموردين :

19. الدعاية والإعلان:
يجب أن يلعب الإعلان دورا رئيسيا في الوصول إلى العملاء، فالإعلان قد يحتاج إلى مبالغ ضخمة، فهو من منظور آخر يحتل الجزء الأكبر من مرحلة الدعاية، ويجب أن يقوم الإعلان بالتسويق للهدف الأساسي وبفاعلية ليلفت انتباه المستهلكين عبر الخطوات التالية: 

الإنتباه : باستخدام العناوين البارزة في المطبوعات، وشد النظر في الإعلانات المرئية، والاستخدام الذكي لعناصر الصوت في الإعلان الإذاعي.

الاهتمام : العميل يريد أن يعلم ويتعلم فهو محتاج للاهتمام.

الرغبة : بالتأكيد على فوائد المنتج أو الخدمة يجعل العملاء منجذبين.

العمـل : العميل يحب التصرف بنفسه فهو الذي يشتري المنتج ويستفسر عنه … الخ .

تأكد من أن تكون حذرا في مناقشة خطة إعلاناتك التي ستستخدمها عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة مثل الجرائد والمجلات والإنترنت والراديو ? التلفزيون .. الخ .. وما هي التكاليف وما هي الاستراتيجية التي ستعقب الإعلانات، ويجب أن تكون هناك موازنة بين كمية العمل المتوقعة قبل الإعلان وبعده، كما يجب أن تبقى حذراً في تسويقك للمنتجات الجديدة التي ستتبع الإعلان مثل الكتيبات والمنشورات، فكلها مكملة لبعضها البعض. التّرويج بوجه عام هو نشاط قصير الأجل يهدف إلى توليد إنتاج طويل الأمد في المبيعات ? المكاسب. ويمكن أن تكون الأهداف العامة هي الإبقاء على العملاء المخلصين وكسب عملاء جدد. 




للوصول إلى ذلك العميل المستهدف قد يجب عليك البحث عن بعض المعلومات الديموغرافية الأساسية مثل: العمر والجنس والدخل والوظائف والسكن وحجم العائلة والمستويات التعليمية والحالة الاجتماعية، بالإضافة إلى ذلك ستضطر لفهم عملائك نفسياً من حيث روابطهم المشتركة ? حوافزهم وما يحبون ويكرهون، وهذا مرهون بعدم توقف محاولاتك في البحث عنه، وفهم عاداته في التسوق، لكي تبقى قريباً منه.


20. أنواع العملاء :



21. الامن والسلامة:



22. فريق العمل:



من الضروري وصفك للتخطيط الإداري الذي سيساعدك على إدارة العمل الإنتاجي، ويكون ذلك بتحديد طبيعة كل من: الموقع ? المرافق ? المعدات ? المواد الخام ? التجهيزات الفنية، القوى العاملة ? ساعات التشغيل، وأساليب وطرق التخزين. 

و تأكد من إضافتك الأمور التالية: 

التصنيع ? التوصيل.

إجراءات التوظيف ? إدارة شؤون الموظفين.

الموقع والمرافق.

اتفاقيات التأمين ? التأجير.

المعدات اللازمة لإنتاج السلع أو تقديم الخدمة.

المواد الخام المستخدمة.

بيانات تحليلية عن الموظفين.


23. مراحل تنظيم المشروع:



24. سياسة المشروع:



تأكد بأن موظّفي المبيعات يتعاملون مع منتجك أو خدمتك بمعرفة جيدة جدا، ويمكن أن يفقهوا العملاء في استخدام المنتج، إذ لا شئ ينفر العملاء أكثر من الشراء من موظّفي المبيعات الذين يظهرون اهتماما قليلا للمنتج أو الشركة، أيضا تأكد بأن هواتفك متجاوبة فورا و بأسلوب ودود، وأن كل الرسائل يتم الرد عليها خلال 24 ساعة، فإذا تضمنت تجارتك الحجم العالي للعملاء وزاد مستوى الدخل, فتأكد أن لا تترك عملاءك ينتظرون في الطوابير لفترات طّويلة. 

25. البيع والتسويق

ارجو من كل الاخوة الشباب ان يستفيدو منها 
 منقول 
[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اقتصااااااااااااااااااااااااد تااااااااااااااااااااني اة ياااااااااااااني    


بجد شفت كام مصطلح كيدا انا مش ادرة اقوم من علي الكرسي

كمل كمل 

بس  من غيري 
*

----------


## حسام عمر

الف شكر لك يا اسكندرانى


على الموضوع الرائع


واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم

----------


## الصاعق

جهد طيب وجميل بارك الله فيك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

موضوع قيم  :y:  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اسكندرانى

زهرة الحنين 
تانى وتانى وتانى 
وراك وراك لحد ما تفهمى الاقتصاد 
الكورس على بعضه ...................؟ 
والمذكرات ..........................؟
والتصوير ............................؟
نولينى اله حاسبه من معاك 
ارق تحياتى لك وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى حسام عمر 
شكرك وتشجيعك يسعدنى 
واتمنى لك كل النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الصاعق 
مرورك على الموضوع يجعله قيم 
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## اسكندرانى

Dragon Shadow  
اشكرك على مرورك وعلى ترشيحك 
ويسعدنى اهتمامك بالموضوع 
الف شكر وتحيه مره اخرى

----------


## ابن البلد

مجهود تشكر عليه إسكندراني  :y:

----------


## saladino

*مشكور اسكندرانى على الموضوع الهام لكل من يهمة الامر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مجهود تشكر عليه إسكندراني


 اشكرك ابن البلد واسعدنى تشريفك الموضوع 
ياريت نشوفك كتير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *مشكور اسكندرانى على الموضوع الهام لكل من يهمة الامر*


اخى  saladino اشكرك على تشجيعك واسعدنى مرورك

----------


## أم أحمد

بارك الله فيك
موضوع قيم ومجهود كبير
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت الفاضلة /أم أحمد  
اشكرك على تشجيعك وعلى مرورك الطيب العطر 
اسعد دائما بوجودك انتى  واحمد

----------


## mahmoud201012

اشكرك     على كل موضوعاتك القيمة

----------


## lost

شكرا ياسكندرانى انا كان نفسى من زمان اعرف يعنى ايه داسة الجدوى
 مجهود  حلو اوى 
شكرا ليك

----------


## saladino

*موضوع هام جدا بالفعل 
بس مين بيعمل بية؟؟
الا المنظات والشركات الكبرى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكرسم mahmoud201012  
شكرا على مرورك وكلمتك الرقيقه

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شكرا ياسكندرانى انا كان نفسى من زمان اعرف يعنى ايه داسة الجدوى
>  مجهود  حلو اوى 
> شكرا ليك


الاخت الكريمة الصحفيه lost
اعجابك بالموضوع تقدير افتخر به

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *موضوع هام جدا بالفعل 
> بس مين بيعمل بية؟؟
> الا المنظات والشركات الكبرى*


صدقت اخى صلادينو 
هى فعلا الشركات الكبيرة اللى بتقوم بهذه الدراسات 
بس الانسان العادى او الكيانات الصغيرة على الاقل تنهج نفس المنهج ولو ببساطة

----------


## سابرينا

*بجد جهد كبير من حضرتك 
لكنه ليس غريب على كرمكم
ونتمنى مزيد من الموضوعات*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بجد جهد كبير من حضرتك 
> لكنه ليس غريب على كرمكم
> ونتمنى مزيد من الموضوعات*


شكرا اختى سابرينا 
على كلماتك الرقيقه المشجعة 
وسعدت بمشاركتك لموضوعى

----------


## bido

جمييييييييل جدا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> جمييييييييل جدا


شكرا اخى / bido
اسعدنى وجودك

----------


## فجر الإلهام

موضوع مهم.. جا في وقته.. 

مشكور أخي الكريم.. 

عندي سؤال و يارب ألاقي الجواب.. 

بالنسبة لأي مشروع.. و على حسب علمي في تلات انواع لدراسة الجدوى: 

1- دراسة السوق 
2- الدراسة الفنية
3- لتقييم الاقتصادي والدراسة المالية .. 

ممكن بعد إذنك تساعدني في البحث عن دراسة فنية لمشروع مختبرات طبية.. ؟؟

شكراً..

----------


## mobiphone_eg

شكرا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## savana

مش 
           ممكن
الموضوع هايل بدرجة امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف 
على فكرة الموضوعات واختياها والتنسيق ممتاز جدا 
ولكن لى راي واحد صغير ممكن يكون الموضوع شامل فى حالة النطبيق على بعض المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة ولكن الراي الاول في الموضوع والدراسة لادارة الائتمان لان بعض البنود الا تنطبق الا على الورق فقط ومن الاممكن ان يكون الدراسة مضللة فى اغلب الاحيان بالتالى فان الموضوع الشامل يكون بالتطبيق  
وتقبل الاحترام الكامل مني وارجو المزيد والمزيد من الموضوعات الجيدة   
و شكرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى / mobiphone_eg  
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
دمت بخير

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

موضوعك رائع وانا بجد كنت ببحث بقالي اكتر من اسبوع عن معلومات عن دراسات الجدوى  

بصراحه انا قرأت موضوعك بس لسه هقرأه بتمعن وان شاء الله يستفيد الكل

ام بالنسبة لزهرة الحنين ممكن نشوف موضوع الدروس الخصوصية  على فكرة بتكسب قوي

----------


## magdolene

مرحبا شباب ....

في حالة زي حالاتي لازم اقول : اللهم العفو والعافية .... 

السبب ببساطة انني منذ فترة ابحث عن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية ، وقلت ف نفسي امر عليكم اطلب منكم هذا الطلب .. ومع ثاني كليك ف المنتدى الاقي نفسي امام ملخص كامل وواضح لماهية دراسة الجدوى .. الحمد لله .. وشكرا ليكم ...

بس لو في إمكانية وجود مثل هذه التوضيحات حول دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية بالانجليزي ، ضروووووووووووري والله ..

اكون لكم شاكرة .. والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مش 
>            ممكن
> الموضوع هايل بدرجة امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف 
> على فكرة الموضوعات واختياها والتنسيق ممتاز جدا 
> ولكن لى راي واحد صغير ممكن يكون الموضوع شامل فى حالة النطبيق على بعض المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة ولكن الراي الاول في الموضوع والدراسة لادارة الائتمان لان بعض البنود الا تنطبق الا على الورق فقط ومن الاممكن ان يكون الدراسة مضللة فى اغلب الاحيان بالتالى فان الموضوع الشامل يكون بالتطبيق  
> وتقبل الاحترام الكامل مني وارجو المزيد والمزيد من الموضوعات الجيدة   
> و شكرا


اختى الكريمة savana
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه المشجعه 
والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك 



> بعض البنود الا تنطبق الا على الورق فقط





> يكون الدراسة مضللة فى اغلب الاحيان


هذه الامور الوارده فعلا فى مستوياتنا العربيه للاسف 
لكن 
تعرفى فى الغرب لو تقدم بند واتضح انه مضلل او كاذب او خادع 
تعرفى ايه اللى يحصل 
لكن للاسف مستوياتنا العربيه طالما ليس فيها عقاب ولا مسائله للمخطىء 
يبقى تستمر الحال بنود على ورق ودراسة مضلله 
وكم من مشروعات رايناها باعيننا  والدعاية لها 
وكبار رجال الدوله يروجو لها 
وصحف وتليفزيون 
وفى الاخر 
فشل ذريع 
بسبب دراسة مضلله 
او بنود على ورق فقط 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
فتحتى جراح يا اختى الرقيقه 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

مجهود رائع وموضوع غاية في الاهمية وخبرة واضحة .....
جزاك الله عنة كل الخير لما فيه من أفادة .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع أكثر من متميز أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
بارك الله فيك
بالفعل نحن فى حاجة معرفة الكثير من التفاصيل عن دراسة الجدوى وما بها 
وهذا ينقص الكثيرين منا
كل الشكر لك على مجهودك الواضح  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> موضوعك رائع وانا بجد كنت ببحث بقالي اكتر من اسبوع عن معلومات عن دراسات الجدوى  
> 
> بصراحه انا قرأت موضوعك بس لسه هقرأه بتمعن وان شاء الله يستفيد الكل
> 
> ام بالنسبة لزهرة الحنين ممكن نشوف موضوع الدروس الخصوصية  على فكرة بتكسب قوي


اخى الكريم / weighty_m_m_z
اشكرك على كلماتك 
ويارب يكون مفيد لك اخى الكريم 
دمت بخير [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> مرحبا شباب ....
> 
> في حالة زي حالاتي لازم اقول : اللهم العفو والعافية .... 
> 
> السبب ببساطة انني منذ فترة ابحث عن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية ، وقلت ف نفسي امر عليكم اطلب منكم هذا الطلب .. ومع ثاني كليك ف المنتدى الاقي نفسي امام ملخص كامل وواضح لماهية دراسة الجدوى .. الحمد لله .. وشكرا ليكم ...
> 
> بس لو في إمكانية وجود مثل هذه التوضيحات حول دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية بالانجليزي ، ضروووووووووووري والله ..
> 
> اكون لكم شاكرة .. والله يعطيكم العافية


اختى الكريمة / magdolene
اللهم العفو والعافيه لك ايضا ولك احبابنا الاعضاء 
والحمد لله انك وجدتى غايتك فى منتدانا 
شرفتى ودائما نسعد بوجودك 
دمتى بخير 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> أخى اسكندرانى    نادر
> 
> لك الشكر والمنى الطيب لمجهودك الرائع
> ودائماً لا تبخل علينا بعلمك زادك الله وبارك
> لك فيه وجزاك عنا خيراً
> مع تحيتـــــــــــــى


*اختى الرقيقه / قيثارة 
اكرمك الله وجزاك الله عنى خيرا 
لك منى دائما ارق تحياتى* [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> *الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 
> 
> مجهود رائع وموضوع غاية في الاهمية وخبرة واضحة .....
> جزاك الله عنة كل الخير لما فيه من أفادة .....
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


اختى الكريمة / ليلة عشق 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه المشجعه 
وجزاك الله عنى خيرا 
لد دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> موضوع أكثر من متميز أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
> بارك الله فيك
> بالفعل نحن فى حاجة معرفة الكثير من التفاصيل عن دراسة الجدوى وما بها 
> وهذا ينقص الكثيرين منا
> كل الشكر لك على مجهودك الواضح


اختى الكريمة / قلب مصر 
كل الشكر لك على تشجيعك 
وتقدير خاص لجهودك ومجهوداتك فى المنتدى 
دمتى دائما بخير 

[/frame]

----------


## sawahsoft

الف شكر يا إسكندرانى على مجهودك جميل واتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## alaalden

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع

وشكراً

----------


## احمد بيومي

شكرا لك يا أخي على هذه الدراسة الوافيه

----------


## Aiiar

شكرا
موضوع مهم جدا و مفيد

----------


## اموووله

السلام عليكم

اقتصاد دة بندرس احنا دراسه الجدوى والحاجات دى

بس مادة انسانيه عندنا بس حلو اوى الكلام دة فى الريبورتات يبقى هايل

ديما كدة استاذنا كلنا اسكندرانى موضوعات موش لها حل بجد

قيمه بمعنى الكلمه

تقبل خالص تحيتى

اموووله

----------


## محمد غباشى

شكرا على المجهود وربنا يكرمك     يا إسكندراني

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="5 80"]خطة عمل المشروع أو دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية من الأمور المهمة للبدء في أي مشروع جديد، حيث تتضمن الخطة جميع المعلومات الأساسية التي يحتاجها الممولون والمستثمرون للمساعدة في جمع رأس المال التجاري، وهي الحد الأدنى من متطلبات البدء في أي مشروع.
> 
> ومن أجل إيضاح تفاصيل دراسة الجدوى ينبغي أن تحتوي خطة عملك على العناصر التالية:
> 
> وصف ملخص للمشروع.
> 
> الخطة التسويقية.
> 
> خطة إدارة الشؤون المالية.
> ...


موضوع قيم ومعلومات غزيرة ومفيدةكل الشكر لك يا 
إسكندرانى على هذا النقل المفيد
 :f2:

----------

